# Dragon Jig



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Has anyone seen or heard of a "dragon Jig?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Yup...They usually have a booth at the Cleveland Expo (Sportsmen's Show and/or Boat Show)


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

whats it look like??(don't say a jig)


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

It's a spoon type bait.


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Do they have a web site?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

no they don't


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

oh, i'll sell you mine! it's a hot commodity!


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Do you have a pic of one?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

is it anything like a northland jawbreaker??? if so i found one walking the shores of westbranch  somebody caught a tree and the tree won... i even got a free steel leader with it too


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i don't have a picture of one, but it is similar to a barney spoon, but different...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You're selling a Dragon Jig?? Check your PM's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Here's the manufacturers information.

Carver's Spinners Inc.
5301 Old Smith Valley Road
Greenwood, IN 46143-8819
Email: [email protected]
Customer Service (317) 881-8547
FAX (317) 881-8547


----------

